# where are the hunters "at



## brown down (Sep 19, 2014)

Brown Down season finally here!! Deer season has finally arrived! going to be laying the smack down tomorrow morning!! want to wish all the hunters a prosperous and most importantly a safe season!

how many of you, would shoot this Buck? or even a doe for that matter. I will tell you this, there are at least 5 that are known and right around where I hunt. I got a crappy pic of the one doe out of my truck. same thing black and white not brown and white which they normally are.. for those of you who don't know this is called a piebald deer, a little history lesson this is how the bald eagle got its name bald eagle! piebald eagle!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 19, 2014)

We have quite a few out in the western part of the state. Never seen one around here. I'd kill one... They taste just as good


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2014)

Seen a white coyote and a white squirrel but no deer....


----------



## brown down (Sep 19, 2014)

I know what I would do and thats have that thing on the wall 
the rarity of them is like something around 1 in 500,000. we have all black ones around where I live. A 12 year old black kid killed an 8 point all black buck only a few miles from here! killed it with a muzzleloader, not sure if it was a flintlock or not!! either way as soon as that kid shot he won the lottery. it would be the same case if you dropped one of these! instant payout 

lol when I showed my cousin who hunts with me this pic, mind you he is a redneck but is a citified one, he said whats that? I told him it was a buck that migrated from Alaska and thats its natural camouflage  to this day I think he still believes that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd probably take it, Remember- they are a mutation and we'd just be cleaning up Bambi's gene pool


----------



## brown down (Sep 19, 2014)

have you ever seen a black squirrel? we have loads of them up in the mountains! always see them in deer season but never squirrel hunting..


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2014)

brown down said:


> have you ever seen a black squirrel? we have loads of them up in the mountains! always see them in deer season but never squirrel hunting..




I saw the white squirrel Right by the Washington Monument in DC. He blended right in with the rest of the squirrels and Nuts that reside there.
The coyote I saw out in the desert to the west in the middle of winter- I would have missed him but he was moving and his tail was sorta reddish- wishin for a rifle that day..............


----------



## brown down (Sep 19, 2014)

opening day of rifle when I was 12, I had an all black one and a pure white one 80 yards from my stand and never shot.. I did kill my first buck a 3 pointer a few hours later but man to this day I wish I dropped the hammer on them. I"ve killed quite a few of them up there! now all of us shoot them on site no matter when! Heck we missed 2 in turnkey season this year with my hand cannon. they were only about 80 - 100 yards apart from each other the one I missed looked like a jackal! we have an issue with those things up there. We shot 3 in one day 2 years ago which is unheard of! the largest one that has been killed up there was 71 lbs!!! I missed one that was huge well over 50 lbs! this was the first one I killed.. its crazy tho on how ghostly they are. I had my rifle up and safety off on one. it was only about 50 yards and there was some thick stuff it went into, and it wasn't that thick or big maybe 25 yards wide, it just disappeared, lucky for him i guess lol


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 19, 2014)

My bow season starts this weekend coming. Looking forward to getting into the woods. At this time of the year, mornings are cold enough to hunt but evening hunts are unbearable. We have all different color of wild hogs but I have not seen a piebald deer yet. I like the spotted hogs as they are easy to target.

Good luck Jeff and I hope you put him down.

Scott


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 20, 2014)

In IL, you can shoot a piebald deer, but totally white deer are protected. Why? A white deer is a genetic fluke. They need culled. If you have any military bases near you, that's where the white deer might be coming from. I've heard that some brass at various bases caught and moved around white deer to other bases in hopes of increasing their population. Maryland was one of the places that had a base where they are common. Gary


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 20, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## brown down (Sep 20, 2014)

we don't have any limits as far as what whitetail you can shoot in PA and I def don't discriminate against them... I am and always will be a meat hunter. if a slammer steps out I become a trophy hunter but you can't eat the bones!!!!! our season opened today and we go until the end of january! everyone of us that hunts rifle only got one doe tag for up in the mountains. its unlimited around here and down south!!!

we got absolutely skunked this morning! not a tail. ton of tree rats tho! they all shut up when a red tail hawk flew about 10 feet off the ground trying to get one of them. I changed game plans and came home this afternoon and went to my buddies farm! Deer were all over the place today. helps when he has a 30 acre food plot the farmers graciously put in for us every year! I dropped a cow at the closest shot I have taken in all my years hunting with a bow. 5 yards max! I aimed at the bottom of her left front shoulder and it came out the bottom of its right! she only went about 40 yards and dropped. there was another one with her a little smaller and she just STOOD there asking for it so I reloaded. my buddy from his house asked if I was sleeping, he never saw me drop the first one. I said browns down should I drop her lol. he said yea but let me film it. I still don't know how I missed not once but two times at 45 yards???!!!! now I have to go look for a needle in a stack of needles for those arrows lol. they are no good for me, I just don't want them getting chopped up in the combine and mixed in with feed for animals! I can almost promise you I won't find them, but I have to look. All in all this was def the ending I wanted to a crappy first day of doe season 

I would post pics of her but the field pics are a little gruesome for some!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Great field report Jeff. I could smell the blood. 




brown down said:


> I would post pics of her but the field pics are a little gruesome for some!



I doubt it. Most of us are hunters, and them that aren't can pack sand.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 21, 2014)

Post it! Post it! Post it!


----------



## brown down (Sep 21, 2014)

got done butchering her up this afternoon.. here she is lol. my buddy brought her daughter down she wanted to see the deer... I told him it wasn't a good idea that it was pretty bloody... lol poor girl started balling and was terrified. he was joking saying she will need psychological help and will be a vegetarian now lol... the blood trail was enormous. I knew I hammered her when I saw her spewing immediately! soy beans really light up the blood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats on your doe. She sure does look tasty. I love my compound bow and use it all season. My brother has now moved to a crossbow. He typically shots deer out to 50-65 years. I need to get one to see what its all about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 22, 2014)

this is my first year using one. I really miss my hoyt. I could drop them in a chew container with that bow at 55 yards all day long. my shoulder won't allow me to so I traded it in on this one. I can say tho they are fast as heck. this one shoots 300 fps. I have to sight it in again now at those distances. It could have been me, I never get the adrenaline rush until after I shoot than I shake... I could barely get a reading on the second one with my range finder. after I dropped her and reloaded I was shaking pretty bad. I can not tell you how many deer I have killed over the years. on average I kill 7-8 a year, the moment I loose that rush I am done! most addictive thing in my eyes on the planet is adrenaline and prob the hardest to come down off of! you want more and more at least I do


----------

